# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Ligue Blood Bowl CPC : 6e mois, fin des playoffs. Gloire aux vaincus !

## von_yaourt

Il aura fallu braver les tempêtes, les inondations de terrains, les invasions de l'espace de jeu par les syndicats du vieux monde en colère, la grève des calèches et surtout le retard des nombreux coachs participant à cette foutue saison 2, mais ça y est, les playoffs sont enfin terminés. Et pour se faire pardonner ce retard, vous aurez le droit ce mois-ci à un billet taille XXL. 

Lire la suite sur le site.

----------

